# Turkey tagging how to.



## Nokturnal_one (May 3, 2014)

First time hunting ever and I'm starting with turkey. So I have a question. . . I plan on (if I get a bird) breasting it out right after the kill at my campsite, so what do I do with my tag, and do I just leave the carcass where I shot it? What is the process after I shoot the bird? I'll have a collet with ice to put the breast and legs in before I go home. I just need help with the tag and body.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Utah Admin. Rule R657-6-17 and R657-54-13

When you are transporting any upland game 
bird or migratory game bird, one fully feathered 
wing must remain attached to each bird you've 
taken. Keeping the wing attached allows wildlife 
officers and biologists to determine the species 
and sex of each bird. 
When you are transporting a turkey, the head 
and beard of the turkey must remain attached to 
the bird.

Utah Code § 23-20-30 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-6-16 and 
R657-54-12


You must tag the carcass of a sage-grouse, 
sandhill crane, sharp-tailed grouse or turkey before you 
leave the site of kill or move the carcass 
from the site of kill.To tag a carcass, completely detach the tag 
from the permit and completely remove the 
appropriate notches to correspond with the date 
the bird was taken. Then attach the tag to the 
carcass so that the tag remains securely fastened 
and visible.


----------



## Nokturnal_one (May 3, 2014)

Ya I've read that. But if I kill the bird, cut the breast off right there, then I don't need to tag it and I just leave the body there?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Again.....

"When you are transporting a turkey, the head 
and beard of the turkey must remain attached to 
the bird."

Transporting....as in driving from camp to home. You can't cut the breasts off and then transport without the carcass, as stated you need head and beard attached to bird while transporting.


----------



## Nokturnal_one (May 3, 2014)

Sorry didn't mean to make you all butt hurt, I just needed some more clarification.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not butt hurt at all....was just answering your questions. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Like gdog said, you gotta keep the head and beard attached to the bird while transporting. Good luck and let us know if you bag one!!

p.s. welcome to the forum and to hunting, I'm sure you'll find a lot of good info on this site.


----------



## Nokturnal_one (May 3, 2014)

I read that in the guidebook but it just seems dumb that I shoot the bird but continue camping and I have to have a carcass in a cooler till I get to my apartment


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Not dumb at all. Just put it in a plastic bag so it doesn't get all over the rest of your food and cut up the rest when you get home. 
Good idea breasting it at camp if you're not going to mount it. I'd love to try turkey breast over a fire or in a tinfoil dinner.
Post some pics if you get one and good luck!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nokturnal_one said:


> I read that in the guidebook but it just seems dumb that I shoot the bird but continue camping and I have to have a carcass in a cooler till I get to my apartment


It's not a lot different than deer or elk. Even with those animals, you are required to leave evidence of sex attached to the largest part. If you quarter an animal in the field, you still have to carry out the head with antlers, or in the case of a cow you would need to leave a portion of the bag attached to a hind quarter.

You can cut the breasts out if you like, but you still need to take evidence of sex (head / beard, attached to wing / carcass) to positively identify what you killed. If this wasn't in place, what would prevent someone from shooting hens and just breasting them in the field?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> It's not a lot different than deer or elk. Even with those animals, you are required to leave evidence of sex attached to the largest part. If you quarter an animal in the field, you still have to carry out the head with antlers, or in the case of a cow you would need to leave a portion of the bag attached to a hind quarter.


Not to hijack the thread a little but a head is not proof of sex of a animal when it is quartered. It is proof whether it was a spike or branch antlered animal. In most states you need to pack out the sex organs attached to a piece of meat to verify sex.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH said:


> It's not a lot different than deer or elk. Even with those animals, you are required to leave evidence of sex attached to the largest part. If you quarter an animal in the field, you still have to carry out the head with antlers, or in the case of a cow you would need to leave a portion of the bag attached to a hind quarter.
> 
> You can cut the breasts out if you like, but you still need to take *evidence of sex* (head / beard, attached to wing / carcass) to positively identify what you killed. If this wasn't in place, what would prevent someone from shooting hens and just breasting them in the field?


With turkeys, sex is not the point...what the bird needs is a beard...or in the case of a hen only hunt, no beard. Both sexes can have beards in turkeys. I can't remember the exact percent of hens that have beards but its high enough that you see them quite often and many are harvested legally each year.


----------

